# i heart terns



## nokk (Apr 22, 2021)

didn't realize what i caught on monday until i sat down to process the photos.  i was trying to catch the tern entering the water and the huge splash it made.  none of them worked out too well, but i found this spectacular exit.  i missed the focus by a hair, but the natural shape of the water droplets was too good to pass up.


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 22, 2021)

nokk said:


> didn't realize what i caught on monday until i sat down to process the photos.  i was trying to catch the tern entering the water and the huge splash it made.  none of them worked out too well, but i found this spectacular exit.  i missed the focus by a hair, but the natural shape of the water droplets was too good to pass up.


Wow that is cool.  The water droplets looks like a love heart.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Space Face (Apr 23, 2021)

Brilliant timing.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 23, 2021)

Well done, good shot.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 23, 2021)

Dude, that is pretty freakin' cool! Not your fault your camera/lens didn't focus perfectly, good shooting.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 23, 2021)

That's a fantastic turn for that tern! Beautiful movement in that photo!


----------



## nokk (Apr 23, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> Wow that is cool.  The water droplets looks like a love heart.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


thanks stapo.  the next shot was a fraction of a second later but the droplets were absolute chaos by then.



Space Face said:


> Brilliant timing.


thanks sf.



Jeff15 said:


> Well done, good shot.....


thanks jeff



K9Kirk said:


> Dude, that is pretty freakin' cool! Not your fault your camera/lens didn't focus perfectly, good shooting.


thanks k9.  i think the camera would have grabbed the focus if the bird had exited in the same spot as where he entered the water.  but still fairly impressive considering the wings are in focus.



jeffashman said:


> That's a fantastic turn for that tern! Beautiful movement in that photo!


haha, the turning tern.  thanks jeff.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 23, 2021)

This one is awesome even without perfect focus!


----------



## nokk (Apr 23, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> This one is awesome even without perfect focus!


thanks dean


----------



## pjaye (Apr 23, 2021)

A phenomenal shot.


----------



## PJM (Apr 23, 2021)

Awesome shot.  Nice shooting.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 23, 2021)

The water looks like a double heart.  Great shot


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 23, 2021)

Superb Photography, this may be a once in a life time shot with the heart from the water droplets.


----------



## nokk (Apr 23, 2021)

pjaye said:


> A phenomenal shot.


thanks pjaye



PJM said:


> Awesome shot.  Nice shooting.


thanks pjm



CherylL said:


> The water looks like a double heart.  Great shot


thanks cheryl



DarkShadow said:


> Superb Photography, this may be a once in a life time shot with the heart from the water droplets.


thanks darkshadow


----------



## Scott Whaley (Apr 24, 2021)

Now that's a fantastic shot.   It's the kind of shot every birder photographer hopes to ketch.


----------



## nokk (Apr 25, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> Now that's a fantastic shot.   It's the kind of shot every birder photographer hopes to ketch.


thanks scott


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 25, 2021)

Great shot!
Lesson learned, keep shooting and don't delete til you see it on a better viewing platform!


----------



## paigew (Apr 26, 2021)

Wow! What a spectacular photo!! I haven't seen them do this! Why do they spit out the water (or is that just from his body after diving?)? Love it!


----------



## RVT1K (Apr 27, 2021)

Very, very cool shot. 

 My friends have swallows that will either skim over their pool to drink from it or kinda dive-bomb themselves into the water to wash. 

I have yet to get even close to capturing any of that.


----------

